# For those who are convinced the Linden Method is a scam



## fuxxors500 (Oct 5, 2008)

Why would he give you a 100% money back guarantee for 12 months?

That's not how scams work. They do not offer you a win-win situation, which the Linden Method does. If it works, then it works. If it doesn't, you don't lose a cent. You can even get your money back if it does work. And since, if you do the method correctly, it should work in weeks, 12 months is a very generous grace period for a money-back guarantee.

the Method cured me. It will cure you I promise.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Glad it helped you. 
I guess there really is nothing to lose for those who fancy a try. The terms and conditions look fine: http://www.thelindenmethod.co.uk/terms/


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

I am also glad this method helped you.
Could you give a brief synopsis of what was most beneficial?

Money back guarantees don't mean something works. This is offered for many products sold online, on television, and on radio, and there are always caveats that "individual results may vary." Diet plans, pain medication, joint strength, etc., etc., etc. Also, "how to start your own home business." It's very difficult to measure "success" -- so the Linden method could argue what YOU define as success vs. what THEY define as success. They could say you didn't follow the program. And you aren't monitored in person as you would be by a doctor or therapist. (Not to say they are the be all and end all of treatment either, but they are licensed to do what they do.)

My only concern is that the Linden Method, if it were truly a cure that fit EVERYONE, would be used by everyone with great success and doctors would be using it as well.
I don't think there is any miracle cure for DP/DR as it appears in people for so many different reasons. A few individuals here have gotten these symptoms with Lyme's Disease!

Also, note what the Linden Method says below:

*


Linden Method said:



It is vital that you receive a formal medical diagnosis. The Linden Method is designed for use by sufferers of a wide range of anxiety conditions and may be helpful in the elimination or management of other conditions where anxiety plays a part. Please do not attempt to self diagnose.

Video testimonials on our websites may, in some cases, be portrayed by actors. This is to protect the original identity of our clients.

The Linden Method is intended for use by adults. Any information or advice passed to minors must be the responsibility of a parent or guardian. The Linden Method and Lifewise Publishing accept no responsibility for damages or injury to minors as a result of using The Linden Method.

Click to expand...

*This discusses anxiety, not DP/DR related to depression, bipolar, schizoprhenia or any combo thereof. Does the method give you a diagnosis before proceeding with the treatment? Curious.

Some have tried this and found it helpful. Others did not. Also, one must return this before the 365 days are up ... I'd have to read the fine print. Some people might simply get frustrated and not bother to ask for their money back as they might feel discouraged. Also phone consults are available apparently ... did you find these helpful? My question would be, what is the background/training of individuals who offer help?

*Again, this is not to take away from your success.
Glad you are well!*

Best,
D


----------



## PANDALOVE (Sep 9, 2009)

I've listened to the linden method and yeah it does work. It's all about trying to think rationally about the whole anxiety thing and that's like the best way to go. I've been doing that and it's been the best thing ever! I'm glad someone actually put a program out there like this. I haven't actually done the linden method but it's definetly the same thing I've been doing on my own and I feel a lot better


----------



## BananaMan (Jul 23, 2009)

Glad it worked for you. I am in no way downplaying your experience.

Obviously not aimed at most of us though. Talk about information overload (homepage), except that it appears to be the same stuff over and over only worded slightly differently each time.

Sorry, but it looks like a marketing scam to me. Acording to the info my psychaitrist gave me, most people recover from the things they are advertising to cure on their own without medical assistance within 12-24 months of onset, he says 98% after 24months. So you go to your doctor they try you on some medication, then eventually refer you to someone else (2-3 months), you see the other person (2-3 months), this would be the point where you start to think, this is not working maybe I should look elsewhere, so you have now probably got to 5-7 months, which leaves only 17-19 months, probably less. They say that 96% do not ask for their money back, drop that figure to say 86% to factor in people who are too depressed etc to bother requesting the refund and the figure looks remarkbly like what I would expect the background rate of recovery to be at that time period.

Moneyback guarantees mean nothing, it does not even include postage and other costs. If they really wanted to get my attention, and make me believe they would do something like this in their 100% guarantee: We will put these several million dollars in trust for you. After 12 months unless we can prove that you are cured the money goes to you. I would probably even accept, we will just send you this at our own expense and provide the support services etc, once you have returned to that well paying job you had to give up and can afford to pay us then send us the money, we are sure you will rememebr to pay us because we changed your life!

Just managed to delete the paragraph I had written on how much he an the wife make EACH per year, £290,000 (gross approx) based on the figures from the site. If he as been running for 12 years and employed all 10 staff for that time.

So I am not saying that it is a scam as such, just that it look to me like it takes advantage of statistical likelyhood of recovery.


----------

